

Ask HN: Bad Ads? - cgherb911

Best way to learn is from others mistakes.  Please submit the worst ad slogan, billboard pitch, etc.
======
cmelbye
As David Heinemeier Hansson said on Twitter this evening:

 _Worst elevator pitch I've heard in a long time: "Salesforce.com is the
enterprise cloud-computing company". Could it be more contentless?_

I still have no idea what Salesforce is. Their marketing sites are so loaded
with buzzwords that I find that it's almost too much work to try to learn
more.

------
jim_lawless
A few years ago, United Parcel Service tried to coin the term "brown knows" in
televised ads, referring to the brown uniforms that the drivers wear.

The term "brown nose" is used ( at least in the U.S. ) to very negatively
refer to the act of being trying too hard to please others higher in the
corporate food-chain.

------
cgherb911
Competitor of Farmville:

"Tired of Farming. Try Digging"

The competitors innovation was a digging for treasure game.

